# proud Mom



## glue bunny (May 7, 2010)

Hi everyone ,
I just wanted to tell you all about my daughter Jessica.  She just completed her 3rd year at Mercer School of Pharmacy yesterday with their pinning ceremony.  Some background:  She was a straight A student, on the competition cheerleading team and class president in 10th grade.  She became pregnant.  Heartbroken is a mild word to say the least at how her dad and I felt.  She finished the school year and then got her GED with honors.   She had our grandson that october and started college(at 17) the following January.  Her dream was to still be a Pharmacist so we said we'd help her with her dream.  6 years later she's almost done it!! and she's only 24!!.  She's worked part time going to school, raised her son with our help and continued to be an A-B student.  
Moms and Dads - please don't give up on your daughters if they become pregnant.  See what ours has done and have hope that yours can do the same.  Don't give up on them or throw them out of your home.  That is the time they need your love and unconditional support the most.  
What we thought was at first a tradegy we now thank God for.  A strong, independent woman with a beautiful little boy.  We are truly blessed.  
Thanks for reading.
ME


----------



## rip18 (May 7, 2010)

Awesome.  Congratulations.  And thanks to you for being strong parents & grandparents.


----------



## CAL (May 7, 2010)

proud mom,
My hat is off to you and your husband and your very smart daughter.I salute her for the job she is doing with her life and you folks for your love,help and support.You are more than just "truly blessed" and I think you know it.Thanks for sharing your story with us.Tell your daughter to keep up the good work.It will pay big in the end!


----------



## lungbuster123 (May 8, 2010)

Great story. I to had some problems in high school last year and made the choice to drop out and get my GED (somthing I regret more then anything.) But im trying to study and take my SAT test and go to college storys like this inspire me. Thanks for a wonderful thread! Tell your daughter congratulations for me.


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (May 8, 2010)

Mom, I'm sure you are a HUGE part in all of her success.


----------



## Hoss (May 8, 2010)

Congratulations to your daughter and her drive to succeed.  I'm sure that you and your husband had a large role in her developing that attitude.  She's a role model for the lesson that you've haven't failed if you don't quit.

Hoss


----------



## Paymaster (May 9, 2010)

That is awesome,Congrats to her!


----------



## preacher (May 9, 2010)

I just want to take a minute to thank God for parents like you!  My two daughters are just now hitting the pre-teen age years, and we're trying to instill in them the fact that our home is a "safe place."  We want them to know that no matter what happens in their lives that they can always come to my their mother and I for help.  We want them to know that with God's help we can work through anything together. Congratulaions to you, your daughter, and your whole family and God bless!


----------



## merc123 (May 9, 2010)

Kids don't make themselves...parents make them   Good job to ya'll and her.


----------



## sureshot375 (May 10, 2010)

Congrats from a very fresh mercer grad.  and congrats to you for being a great parent.


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 12, 2010)

That's good stuff !!!!!!!!!!! Congrats to her for reaching her goal and to y'all for supporting her !!!!!!! 

This world could use more parents like y'all.


----------



## glue bunny (May 12, 2010)

Thank you all for the wonderful comments - I am truly humbled by what has been written here.  Not just for my daughter but for my husband and myself as well.  The last thing I was expecting was all the praise for us.
Thanks again,
ME


----------



## huntfish (May 12, 2010)

Congrats to your daughter, grandma and grandpa......Great story to pass along....


----------



## Joe r (May 12, 2010)

huntfish said:


> Congrats to your daughter, grandma and grandpa......Great story to pass along....


x2


----------



## GTN (May 15, 2010)

Great story. Congrats to all.


----------



## glue bunny (May 16, 2011)

Hi everyone - I just wanted to let you all know that my daughter Jessica graduated Saturday from Mercer University as a Doctor of Pharmacy !!  As you can read from the post it's been a long journey for her and her Dad and I are as proud as can be.  Thanks again for letting me brag on her accomplishment!!
proud Mom


----------



## Bruz (May 17, 2011)

Awesome...Simply outstanding!

Mistakes don't define people....How they overcome adversity does. 

Bruz


----------



## Shug (May 17, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## chadf (May 17, 2011)

Good stuff !
Pic ?


----------



## secondseason (May 17, 2011)

Congratulations to the Graduate!!  Way to stick beside her!


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 17, 2011)

Well done, very well done!


----------



## HighCotton (May 18, 2011)

Getting into Pharmacy school is VERY, VERY tough and competitive.  For her to be a high-school drop out with a GED to then still make the grades to get in is in itself a miracle- but shows what hard work and a supportive family can do.  Congrats to her and to you for sticking by her.  Making it through the adversity has made her and the family only stronger.


----------



## Hoss (May 18, 2011)

Awesome accomplishment that took a lot of hard work.  Tell her congrats.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (May 18, 2011)

Persistence pays off - you have raised a very strong daughter and should be proud - congratulations on a job well done by all of you!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jun 16, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 16, 2011)

wvdawg said:


> Persistence pays off - you have raised a very strong daughter and should be proud - congratulations on a job well done by all of you!



X 2....


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 16, 2011)

COngrats to all of you. Post a grad pic!


----------



## Milkman (Jun 16, 2011)

I am just now seeing this thread for the first time.  That  original post just made my day !!!

It is so good to see someone who can take the curves life throws at us and come out on top.   Congratulations are much in order all the way around.   Mom, Dad, younger Mom, and young son.  

 That precious child could have ended up in a very different situation had it not been for God's love acted out in your family. God works in mysterious ways and through us if we allow him.

Now I have to say this.................................... where are the Pictures ?????


----------



## bnew17 (Jun 16, 2011)

congrats from a fellow Mercerian.


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice ending to a challenging episode. My sincerest salute to a strong family.


----------



## W4DSB (Jul 23, 2011)

my hat's off to all of you! congrats!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jul 23, 2011)

People make mistakes and many of us in our youth are just lucky that things went "one way" and not "the other"...

But it sounds like this "mistake" wasn't a mistake after all.  

Congrats to the entire family - this is what the American story used to be about....strong family values and work ethic.
want


----------

